# My new helper :)



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Isn't she sweet?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I may actually die of sweetness overload!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

My post could be read wrong, I think this is soooooooooo adorable.......just for the record........


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL I got it  I felt the same way when I opened the package


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

She is a cutie and I love the machine... I have the same one..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, the 15-91 is a great machine!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

The cutest thing!!!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Adorable! What's her name?


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

CJ, You are going to love this machine the more you use it. I have 3 at the present time, and I love them. One is Sylvia, one is Helen and One Barbara. My wonderful Mother in law is Helen and it is by far my fav. Not partial, but it just fits both me and her. I have used my machines to sew heavy fabric, canvas, blue jeans patching and quilting. I also have several other Singers, and one sews leather to make bill folds and stuff like that. I have one that I got at a sale for $6.00 and the joke of it was that I was talking and waving my hands around and the auctioneer thoght I was bidding and sold it to me. But I love it. When I die, my 3 dd's will each get to pick what machine they want and the rest will be sold to some one that will love it as much as me. Good luck and be sure to name the machine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Heheh, it was the mouse I was showing off, not the the machine. I've had the 15-91 for a few years now and do love it!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

the mouse in very cute!

I love my 15-91 also. I think I've got three of them.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

She is just adorable. I hope she works out well as your helper some of them are prone to tasting the product but she looks too dignified for that.


----------

